# A Radical move



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Two of my nieces, mid 30's have decided to leave Canada, fed up with the weather and the politics thay , both Single, kids, no supportive partner, and are moving to the South of France.

They both have steady Union jobs with good pensions, benefits etc, but they are saying to hell with it, we are going to live our dream.

I cannot plead temporary insanity, they are both very intelligent albeit a tad unconventional, but they leave in three weeks and no amount of talking will change their minds.

I just thought that it was an interesting position as opposed to all the 20's year olds planning for retirement that normally post here.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> Two of my nieces, mid 30's have decided to leave Canada, fed up with the weather and the politics ....
> I cannot plead temporary insanity, they are both very intelligent albeit a tad unconventional, but they leave in three weeks and *no amount of talking will change their minds.*I just thought that it was an *interesting position as opposed to all the 20's year olds planning for retirement* that normally post here.


*You should have convinced them to run for NDP candidates.*

Here's the some of the advantages, (and they wouldn't have to leave the
country, so they could still qualify for CPP and OAS later on..gummint
freebees.) 

1. Cushy, well paying gummint jobs.
2. Paid vacations in sunny destinations in the winter
3. All travelling expenses paid to sunny destinations while attending
"business matters"
4. Spend 4 (6 yrs?) and they get a FAT gummint pension
5. They get to be seen on House of Commons TV
6. They get to meet Jack Layton and Mr. Harper in person
7. Eat for free in the parliamentary dining room
8. Paid taxis to and from parliament
9. Allowed to hold part time jobs or businesses unrelated to politics
10. Be part of one "divisible nation" ( under God)..and pledge allegance
to the party, and the (bananna) republic for which it stands.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Bravo to them! Not necessarily for leaving Canada but for living their dreams.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Good for them. I'm not sure how I will leave Europe myself. Some of us 20 somethings that post here have some pretty open ideas ourselves about better places to live, and I even love snow! (no joke) Weather and politics are just the tip of the iceberg


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We have Italian friends who have told us of the lifestyle in the mountains of Sicily. Frankly, it does sound like an attractive lifestyle.

As he puts it............

In Europe, people work to live and in North America, people live to work.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have spent quite a bit of time in Europe and honestly I don't blame them at all.Even the mayors of the towns are out riding a bike in middle of the day lol


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

France sounds like a pretty decent place to live. Worst case, they can come back.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We have friends from Monterray California who went to Adalusia in southern Spain. They bought a house in Antequera. They did not work. They have two children who returned fully bilingual after three years. They still own the house which is rented full time. We spent three days with them there during our month-long trip a few years ago. Their friends were expats from Britain.

Their biggest challenges will be winters and being treated as outsiders. But with two families especially with children, they should do better. Have they visited their planned destination? Our friends decided on the location during the first six months of their visit to Spain.


----------

